# محابس ريفيت بولى بروبلين



## wael nesim (9 يوليو 2014)

الى كل مهندسين الملتقى, رجاء اذا كان حد عنده محابس ريفيت بولى بروبلين ياريت يبعتها, وياريت يبعت كمان اى حاجة تخص البولى بروبلين لو ينفع, ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 يوليو 2014)

هل هذا مفيد - رجاء الرد وذكر المنتج بالانجليزىى مشاهدة المرفق ط¨ظˆظ„ظ‰ ط¨ط±ظˆط¨ظ„ظٹظ† ظپط§ظ„ظپppmbvcatalog.pdf


----------



## Nile Man (10 يوليو 2014)

هندسة لدى محبس باستخدمه في المقاسات الصغير
و في المقاسات الكبيرة باستخم المحابس اللى موجودة مع الريفيت


----------



## Nile Man (10 يوليو 2014)

انا كنت رفعت كيعان حاصة بالمواسير الppr بس مشلقيهم دلوقتي هدور عليهم وبعتهملك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 يوليو 2014)

ان لم يكن هذا الملف مناسب - اذكر اسم الشركه المنتجه بالانجليزى
مشاهدة المرفق Asahi Gate Valves.pdf

ملحوظه لم استطع الاطلاع على ملفاتك - ارفعها بصيغه اخرى ان امكن.


----------

